# 0151 Nummer?



## evilmango (20 April 2006)

Hi,
Ich bin hier in England un hab eben ne SMS bekommen. Es liest 'Hey, just checking if you are in for the party on Saturday' und die Sendernummer faengt an mit +491511......
Jetzt wunder ich mich ob das ne echte nummer ist oder ob 0151 ne premium-service ist?
Kann jemand mir da helfen?
Danke.


----------



## Heiko (20 April 2006)

*AW: 0151 Nummer?*

Vom Grundsatz her ist das eine ganz normale Handynummer.


----------



## evilmango (20 April 2006)

*AW: 0151 Nummer?*

Ok, danke.
Dann wird ich mal ne Nachricht zurueck schicken. Velleicht ist da jawohl ne Party am Samstag?


----------



## Dennis (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0151 Nummer?*

also ich hab gleich 2 nummern bekommmen und die fangen beide mit 0151/10... 
an und kamen so ziemlich zeitgleich ... vorallem steht halt bei beiden nachrichten sowas wie "ruf mich so schnell wie möglich an" drin. Ich hab kein Dunst ob die Nummern jetzt ein Trick sind oder ob es einfach nur Zufall waren... wär kool wenn ihr das für mich in Erfahrung bringen könntet.

ThX


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0151 Nummer?*

Es stellte sich heraus das die 0151 Nummer die neue Handy von eine Freudin war, also deine koennte eine legitime Nummer sein. Velleicht die beste Methode die Nummer zu checken waere ne kostenlose SMS von eine Webseite zu schicken (ob das so was in Deutschland gibt weiss ich nicht?).


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0151 Nummer?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Velleicht die beste Methode die Nummer zu checken waere ne kostenlose SMS von eine Webseite zu schicken (ob das so was in Deutschland gibt weiss ich nicht?).


Die gibt es.  Man sollte aber genau drauf achten, dass es keine  der angeblich kostenlosen ist
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38957


----------



## SEP (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0151 Nummer?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Es stellte sich heraus das die 0151 Nummer die neue Handy von eine Freudin war, also deine koennte eine legitime Nummer sein. Velleicht die beste Methode die Nummer zu checken waere ...


... einfach abzuwarten: 

Wenn die Kontaktaufnahme des Fremdhandys zu mir wirklich wichtig ist, kommt die wieder - und legt auch nicht nach Kurzklingeln auf.

Wenn nicht: Wen stört's - man muss nicht immer für jederman erreichbar sein, oder?!


----------

